# Pimple things on udder and teats ...?



## doneroamingacres

I'm asking this question for a neighbor he has a toog/sannen/nubian and she is being milked but a few days ago pimple type things filled with puss started appearing on her teats and udder. he can pop these pimles they go away but come back on different spot. Could it be an alergic reaction to the bag balm or teat dip? he wont stop milking her and he wont stop poppig the pimples (wich might be making it worse) so any help would be appriciated! Thanks
Kelsey


----------



## morganslil1

Them them to try chlorhexidine on it. It sounds like a staph infection.


----------



## FarmGirl18

Yep probably staph, try the chlorexidine.


----------



## jBlaze

We had one doe that got something like that. I have never seen it before. I noticed little pus bumps, we never popped any, but would wash her real well and the older ones would come off when we washed, and skin underneath was just fine, maybe a tiny bit pink. Not open or anything like a pimple hole. (man we really talk sick junk here don't we!) Well, we used the nolvsan teat dip concentrate, which has the chlorhexa stuff in it, and we alternated with the betadine surgical scrub. I did not dilute either. I have not seen any pf those pus bumps on over a week now. Oh, and we did give her 3cc of boimyacin for 3 days, my mom thought it would help, so?? 
I hope you can convince him to keep her washed and treated, poor thing, our doe was very uncomfortable and still jumps and kicks.


----------



## redneck_acres

I may be wrong but I think it is called udder pox-never had to deal with that with my does thankfully. I think it is one that kind of runs its course like Chicken pox does with humans.


----------



## goathappy

Its not udder pox(I've dealt with udder pox before, not fun) I think its like a little staph infection. We usually pick the 'pimples' off and put calendula on them and it takes care of it.


----------



## redneck_acres

Well, that's good that it is easy to take care of.


----------



## jBlaze

Can you please explain the difference between udder pox and staph? 

thx!


----------



## goathappy

Udder pox is like sore mouth on their udders. It is HORRIBLE. We had a couple does get it a couple years ago. For 4 solid weeks, their teats and part of their udders were a mass of oozy, bloody, crusty sores(their teats are still scarred from it) there was nothing we could do except run its course(I'm immune to small pox now, lol) The does were in so much pain, and it took us half an hour just to milk one goat. When it was done, it was done, that was it.

With the staph, its pimples(like we get pimples on our face) sometimes they ooze a yellow pus, sometimes they bleed, sometimes they are dry. I'm not sure what causes it. Don't pick it off prematurely, that will make it worse. Pick it off when it will come off easily, then put calendula ointment on it and it really helps it.


----------



## susanne

udder pox is a virus infection and staph is bacteria infection. virus infection needs to run its course and bacteria can be treated with antibiotics.


----------



## jBlaze

lol, I got the viral vs bacterial, just wanted to be able to tell by looking which it was, which I'm still not real sure of. 
thx.


----------



## susanne

delete


----------



## jBlaze

OK, thanks.


----------



## goathappy

When we had the udder pox, the does had not really any fluid that came out of the pox, what did looked like snot mixed with blood.


----------



## jBlaze

Then pretty sure I have never seen pox. It is so nice to know all this gross stuff before you see it.  I had never seen the staph before, but what my one doe got sure sounds more like staph than pox. Any thoughts on why one doe would develope staph? Her stall mate never had any problems.


----------



## doneroamingacres

Thanks for the suggestions, it was udder pox and its better now!


----------

